# Independent/Assisted Living



## Lon (Nov 29, 2015)

I am single, 81 years of age and live in a two bed two bath apartment that is age restricted (55 +) I do my own cooking and cleaning, drive a car and am physically active. Some of my neighbors have someone to come in and assist them with various daily activities. In anticipation of that day when I may require Assisted Living or more I went and toured the many different facilities in my area. Rather than leave this task to my married daughter I thought I would do it myself and tell her which ones I liked. 

What an education I received, First, there are many facilities in my area and they seem to be quite aggressive in enticing potential residents with free lunches/dinners/happy hours etc. The amenities are many depending on the particular facility and costs run from around $3,500 a month to $10,000 a month. I am comfortable in knowing that I will be able to afford the higher level if needed. I just found out that the Long Term Care that I have had since age 57 would pay the same daily benefit as a Nursing Home and would cover a large portion of the cost of one of the better facilities. Frankly, I don't see me ever going into one of these places and will probably just up and die after a short illness, like my father did at age 92. BUT YA NEVER KNOW DO YA?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2015)

You never know indeed Lon...you could live for another 30 years..however I've just had a wee thought..if you can afford 10k a month for assisted living, bring your self over here, I'll build you a 2 bed 2 bath apartment adjoining my house and I'll give you the best assisted living care you could ever need... :hatoff::lol1:


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 29, 2015)

:laugh:

Sounds like a plan!

But seriously, Lon, I think you posted your apartment is $1,200/month. I think that's VERY reasonable for what you have, especially in California.


----------



## Lon (Nov 29, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> But seriously, Lon, I think you posted your apartment is $1,200/month. I think that's VERY reasonable for what you have, especially in California.



$1,230 actually, but you are right, it is very reasonable when you consider the covered parking, washer & dryer in the apartment, full kitchen/ fridge/ oven/stove/microwave,large walk in closet, pool/spa/fitness center/business center. That's why I don't plan on going anywhere.


----------



## Ina (Nov 29, 2015)

Lon. if you can get all that in California, I wonder what the equivalent would be here in Texas.  I know our prices tend to run quite a bit cheaper here than there.


----------



## Lon (Nov 29, 2015)

Ina said:


> Lon. if you can get all that in California, I wonder what the equivalent would be here in Texas.  I know our prices tend to run quite a bit cheaper here than there.



The apartment next to me is vacant Ina, you could be my neighbor.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 29, 2015)

In another 19 years Lon and I will both be 100.  After that it is borrowed time.


----------



## imp (Nov 29, 2015)

*Decisions, decisions.*

At 73, my wife 10 years younger, I too have begun to wonder about living alone-- HER living alone, that is. We've discussed this shallowly, quite a few times. Our financial position is such that much more than a couple hundred bucks a month would not be possible, regarded assisted living costs. 

As Kenny Rogers  bemoaned, "The best we can hope for, is to die in our sleep".        imp


----------



## Manatee (Nov 30, 2015)

Our daughter has said that if she has to take care of one of us in our old age, she would prefer that it be me.  She said she could stick me in a corner and feed me ice cream and I would be quiet.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 30, 2015)

Manatee, if you feed me Ben and Jerry's cherry Garcia ice cream, I will sit in the corner and be quiet right now!


----------

